# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Το χρώμα των ούρων και η σημασία του

## Vson

Το χρώμα και η ποσότητα των ούρων μπορούν να μας δώσουν πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για την κατάσταση της υγείας μας. Πολλά φάρμακα, τροφές και ασθένειες μπορούν να αλλοιώσουν το χρώμα των ούρων. 

Τα ούρα αποτελούνται από νερό και άχρηστες ουσίες του μεταβολισμού που προκύπτουν από το φιλτράρισμα του αίματος στους νεφρούς. Το ουρόχρωμα είναι η άμορφος χρωστική ουσία από το αίμα στην οποία οφείλεται το κίτρινο χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα των ούρων.

Η ποσότητα των υγρών που πίνουμε επηρεάζει το χρώμα των ούρων. Όταν πίνουμε πολλά υγρά τότε το χρώμα των ούρων γίνεται πολύ ανοικτό. Τα ούρα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν άχρωμα. Αντίθετα στη στέρηση υγρών και στην αφυδάτωση, τα ούρα παίρνουν ένα πολύ σκούρο κίτρινο ή πορτοκαλί χρώμα.

Οι αλλαγές που προκαλούνται στο χρώμα των ούρων λόγω των τροφών, των φαρμάκων και της ποσότητας του νερού που πίνουμε, δεν διαρκούν για πολύ και είναι παροδικές. Στις ουρολοιμώξεις τα ούρα παίρνουν ένα θολό σκούρο χώμα. Το ίδιο μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί και όταν υπάρχουν πέτρες στους νεφρούς.

Το αίμα στα ούρα, τους δίνει ένα χρώμα κόκκινο ή ροζ. Το ίδιο χρώμα μπορούν να δώσουν στα ούρα τα παντζάρια, τα μούρα, ορισμένες χρωστικές ουσίες που προστίθενται στα φαγητά όπως επίσης και ορισμένα καθαρτικά φάρμακα που χορηγούνται για τη δυσκοιλιότητα.

Όταν το κόκκινο ή ροζ χρώμα των ούρων οφείλεται σε αίμα που υπάρχει σε αυτά, χρειάζεται προσοχή και άμεση διαγνωστική διερεύνηση. Οι λοιμώξεις του ουροποιητικού συστήματος που περιλαμβάνουν τις λοιμώξεις της ουροδόχου κύστης και των νεφρών μπορούν να εκδηλωθούν με αιματουρία. 

Υπάρχουν και σοβαρότερες ασθένειες όπως ο καρκίνος του νεφρού ή άλλες παθήσεις των νεφρών σπειραματικές παθήσεις)που μπορούν να εκδηλωθούν με αιματουρία. 

Εάν υπάρχει υποψία ότι το κόκκινο ή ροζ χρώμα των ούρων δεν οφείλεται σε άλλες αιτιολογίες αλλά στην ύπαρξη αίματος, τότε αυτό πρέπει να εξακριβωθεί με αναλύσεις και στη συνέχεια να γίνουν οι αναγκαίες διερευνήσεις από το γιατρό για να εξακριβωθεί η αιτία της αιματουρίας εάν αυτή υπάρχει.

Η λήψη ορισμένων φαρμακευτικών σκευασμάτων με βιταμίνες, δίνει στα ούρα ένα λαμπερό, ζωηρό κίτρινο χρώμα. Αντίθετα παθήσεις του ήπατος όπως η οξεία ιογενής ηπατίτιδα και η κίρρωση μπορούν να δώσουν στα ούρα ένα αδύνατο ανοικτό κίτρινο χρώμα. 

Στις περιπτώσεις ηπατικών προβλημάτων με χολόσταση όπου υπάρχουν ίκτερος και κόπρανα άχρωμα, τότε τα ούρα μπορεί να είναι χρώματος σκούρου καφέ ή όπως το τσάι. Το ίδιο χρώμα μπορεί να προκληθεί από μερικά φάρμακα, από χρωστικές ουσίες που περιέχονται σε τροφές και κάποτε από αίμα στα ούρα.

Τα σπαράγγια μπορούν να δώσουν μια πρασινωπή ή μπλε χροιά στα ούρα. Την ίδια χροιά μπορούν να δώσουν χρωστικές ουσίες στα φαγητά, φάρμακα όπως η αμιτρυπτιλίνη και η ινδομεθακίνη. 

Η αφυδάτωση, φυσικές ή προσθετικές χρωστικές ουσίες που περιέχονται στα φαγητά, φάρμακα όπως η ριφαμπικίνη, η δοξορουμπικίνη (χημειοθεραπευτικό φάρμακο), η φεναζοπυριδίνη και η γουαρφαρίνη, μπορούν να δώσουν ένα χρώμα πορτοκαλί στα ούρα.

Συμπερασματικά θέλουμε να τονίσουμε το γεγονός ότι η αλλαγή στο σύνηθες χρώμα των ούρων είναι ένα σχετικά συχνό φαινόμενο. 

Οι αιτίες είναι πολλές, μπορεί να έχουν σχέση με τη διατροφή, την ενυδάτωση, τη λήψη φαρμάκων ή μπορεί να είναι ένα σημείο μιας νόσου του ουροποιητικού συστήματος ή μιας γενικότερης πάθησης.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση εάν υπάρχει η παραμικρή αμφιβολία για την αιτία αλλαγής του χρώματος των ούρων ή εάν υπάρχει υποψία ύπαρξης αίματος, τότε είναι απαραίτητη η άμεση συμβουλή από το γιατρό.



Βιβλιογραφία: 
National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases  
Urology  
American Urological Association   

Πηγη:http://www.medlook.net

----------


## slaine

nice!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## slaine

http://www.skepdic.gr/Entries/Omikron/urine.htm  :02. Puke:

----------


## tezaman

> http://www.skepdic.gr/Entries/Omikron/urine.htm


μόνο καφέ δεν φτιάχνουν τα ούρα λοιπών!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

*Ουρολοιμώξεις*

Με τον όρο ουρολοιμώξεις εννοούνται οι λοιμώξεις του ουροποιητικού συστήματος όταν βακτήρια εισχωρούν είτε στην ουροδόχο κύστη είτε στα νεφρά.  Πρόκειται για μια πολύ κοινή λοίμωξη που εμφανίζεται όταν τα βακτήρια εισέλθουν στο άνοιγμα της ουρήθρας και πολλαπλασιάζονται  στο ουροποιητικό σύστημα το οποίο περιλαμβάνει τα νεφρά, τους ουρητήρες, την ουροδόχο κύστη, τους μυικούς σφικτήρες  και την ουρήθρα. 


Φυσιολογικά, όταν η ουροδόχος κύστη γεμίσει (περίπου 1-2 φλιτζάνια χωρητικότητα) οι νευρικές απολήξεις του τοιχώματος αυτής, στέλνουν μήνυμα στον εγκέφαλο μέσω του νωτιαίου μυελού.  Κατόπιν ο εγκέφαλος στέλνει πίσω μήνυμα στην κύστη για να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες συσπάσεις των μυών έτσι ώστε να χαλαρώσουν οι σφιγκτήρες για την ούρηση. 


Στην περίπτωση της ουρολοίμωξης, αρχικά, επηρεάζεται συνήθως η ουρήθρα και αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί προχωράει στα νεφρά.  Ανάλογα με το τμήμα του συστήματος που επηρεάζεται έχουμε την κυστίτιδα (ουροδόχος κύστη),  ουρηθρίτιδα (ουρήθρα) και πυελονεφρίτιδα (νεφρά).



Γενικότερα αίτια αποτελούν τα βακτήρια που βρίσκονται στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα αλλά και σε σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενους μικροοργανισμούς.   Οι γυναίκες είναι πιο ευπρόσβλητες καθώς ο σωλήνας που οδηγεί από την ουροδόχο κύστη στην ουρήθρα είναι πολύ πιο κοντός.  Έτσι, εφόσον η ουρήθρα είναι πιο κοντά στον πρωκτό, τα βακτήρια που φυσιολογικά βρίσκονται στο κόλον μπορούν ευκολότερα να μολύνουν την ουρήθρα.  Στους άντρες όμως, μια ουρολοίμωξη είναι σχεδόν πάντα σύμπτωμα μιας άλλης 


Έτσι παρουσιάζεται η ουρολοίμωξη με θολό χρώμα, άσχημη μυρωδιά ή και αίμα στα ούρα.   Μπορεί να έχει συμπτώματα αλλά και όχι.  Τα συμπτώματα είναι πυρετός, κρυάδες, ακράτεια, συχνοουρία, σπασμοί σε πόδια, κοιλιά, κύστη, κάψιμο στα γεννητικά όργανα, ζαλάδα, πονοκέφαλος, κόπωση, πόνος στην πλάτη στην περιοχή των νεφρών και άλλα.  Πρέπει εδώ να τονίσουμε ότι οι ουρολοιμώξεις ευθύνονται και για άλλες παθήσεις εκτός της κυστίτιδας, ουρηθρίτιδας και πυελονεφρίτιδας.  Τέτοιες είναι ο πρόωρος τοκετός στις έγκυες αλλά και η υπέρταση, βακτιριδιακή προστατίτιδα, διαβήτης μέχρι και θρόμβωση και πνευμονική εμβολή.



Είναι λοιπόν είναι άκρως σημαντικό να προλαμβάνεται η εμφάνιση των ουρολοιμώξεων. 



¨ Πρώτα από όλα δεν πρέπει να καθυστερούμε την ενούρηση.  

¨ Πρέπει να καταναλώνεται αρκετό νερό για την απομάκρυνση των βακτηριδίων.  Συνολικά χρειάζονται 2-3λίτρα υγρών την ημέρα

¨ Διατήρηση υγιεινής των γεννητικών οργάνων μέχρι και των χεριών

¨ Οι χυμοί cranberry και blueberry βοηθoύν  στην πρόληψη λόγω των αντιβιοτικών ιδιοτήτων τους .

¨ Επίσης το σκόρδο και τα κουκιά, η κανέλα

¨ Γιαούρτι με προβιοτικά

¨ Μήλα, κεράσια, καρπούζι, σέλινο, σπαράγγι , cilantro, κολοκύθια, φράουλες, ανανά, αγγούρι, μπάμιες

¨ η βιταμίνη C(πχ πορτοκάλι), σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β(πχ. Όσπρια, δημητριακά) , φωσφορικό σίδηρο, φωσφορικό κάλιο, φωσφορικό μαγνήσιο, ψευδάργυρος (πχ. Αυγό), βιταμίνη Α (πχ. Κολοκυθάκια), Acidophilus (μικροοργανισμός πχ. Γιαούρτι με προβιοτικά), βρομελίνη (πεπτικό ένζυμο πχ. από ανανά), μεθειονίνη (αμινοξύ πχ. γάλα)

¨ Όχι πολύ ασβέστιο για αποφυγή σχηματισμού πέτρας στα νεφρά και αν είναι απαραίτητο να συνοδεύεται από μαγνήσιο και κάλιο

¨ Ελάττωση του καφέ

¨ Αποφυγή αναψυκτικών

¨ Όχι ζάχαρη

¨ Η πρόσληψη των μετάλλων να μην γίνεται το βράδυ όταν αναγκαστικά τα ούρα μένουν στην ουροδόχο κύστη και μπορεί να ερεθίσουν και να προκαλέσουν λοίμωξη

¨ Διάφορα βότανα έχουν προστατευτικό ρόλο ως αντιμικροβιακά και διουρητικά όπως ο κουρκουμάς, goldenseal root, uva ursi, αλθαία, κολλιτσίδα, buchu, καλαμπόκι, ιππουρίδα των αγρών, usnea lichen, αγριοράδικο, σανταλόξυλο, ευκάλυπτος, ρίγανη , εχινάκεια κλπ

¨ Δεν πρέπει να γίνεται προληπτική κατανάλωση αντιβιοτικών γιατί έτσι αυξάνεται η ανθεκτικότητα των μικροβίων και αυτόματα γινόμαστε πιο ευπρόσβλητοι

¨ Επίσης για αποφυγή σχηματισμού πέτρας στα νεφρά προσέξτε το ουρικό οξύ άρα και γενικά το κρέας




Έτσι λοιπόν καταλήγουμε ότι για την πρόληψη των ουρολοιμώξεων συνιστώνται:

1. Πολλά υγρά κυρίως νερό αλλά και χυμούς

2. Πρόσληψη μια πολυβιταμίνης αλλά με μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία

3. Γιαούρτι με προβιοτικά

4. Πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά και αν θέλετε και κάποια βότανα

5. Να μην καθυστερείτε την ενούρηση

----------


## napstor

πολυ καλο το αρθρο  :03. Awesome:  
εμενα ευτυχως τα ουρα ειναι κατασπρα  :02. Smile:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> πολυ καλο το αρθρο  
> εμενα ευτυχως τα ουρα ειναι κατασπρα



ΑΣΠΡΑΑΑΑ  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  Καλα σε ελεγα ανωμαλο  :02. Idea:   :01. lol:

----------


## slaine

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## RUHL

> πολυ καλο το αρθρο  
> εμενα ευτυχως τα ουρα ειναι κατασπρα


Ρε μλκ τα ασπρα δεν ειναι ουρα  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   αλλο ειναι λαθος τοπικ ρε τα μπερδεψες εδω για να εισαι καλα πρεπει να ειναι διαφανες  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   τα αλλα ποσο ασπρα ειναι τις κυριες ενδιαφερει οχι εμας  :02. Chinese:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο napstor
> 
> πολυ καλο το αρθρο  
> εμενα ευτυχως τα ουρα ειναι κατασπρα 
> 
> 
> Ρε μλκ τα ασπρα δεν ειναι ουρα      αλλο ειναι λαθος τοπικ ρε τα μπερδεψες εδω για να εισαι καλα πρεπει να ειναι διαφανες    τα αλλα ποσο ασπρα ειναι τις κυριες ενδιαφερει οχι εμας


Ε μην κολλας μπορει τον ναπστορ να τον ενδιαφερουν....  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## napstor

παρεξηγηση παιδια,διαφανα ηθελα να πω.αλλα βλεπεις οι στερημενοι ονοιρευονται  :01. Razz:

----------


## liosis

καλισπερα εχο μια εροτηση εδο κ 2 εβδομαδεσ ανα 2 ειμερεσ εχο ενοχλησησ ενδιαμεσα απο το προτο με 2 κυλιακο αριστερα απο τι ειναι ξερει κανεισ???κ ενασ φιλοσ μ ουρει πρρασινο μολισ πινει προτεινη γιατι????ευχαριστο

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτες ειναι ερωτησεις για γιατρο λιοσις και οχι απο το νετ, δες μηπως εχεις  σκωληκοειδίτι, πάνε σε γιατρο.

----------


## liosis

φιλε μ αριστερα οχι δεξια οκ σορυ ??οσο γιατο φιλο μ τι εχεισ να μ πεισ ξερεισ??

----------


## thegravijia

κοιτα πρασινο δυσκολα..ισως να εχει πιο σκουρα χρωμα...
οπως ειπε και ο κατερινη σε γιατρο θα πρεπει να πατε.και εσυ και ο φιλος σου...
οτι σας πει ο γιατρος...

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν μπορω να ξερω, πεστου να παει σε γιατρο.

----------


## Exci

> ενασ φιλοσ μ ουρει πρρασινο μολισ πινει προτεινη γιατι????ευχαριστο


Μηπως ακολουθησε το προγραμμα "Hulk σε 7 μηνες" και πετυχε?

----------


## liosis

δεν  κσερο φιλε μ τι ειναι το χαλκ π λεσ ..ξερο ποσ ουρει παρσινο κ πειρε ομοσ 15+με αυτην την πρωτεινη...

----------


## thegravijia

^^πλακα κανει ο  exci ..πες τον φιλο σου να κανει μια εξεταση...δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο...

----------


## Geo84

Ο Χριστός και η μάνα του...............................................

----------


## Exci

> δεν  κσερο φιλε μ τι ειναι το χαλκ π λεσ ..ξερο ποσ ουρει παρσινο κ πειρε ομοσ 15+με αυτην την πρωτεινη...


Πηρε 15 τι? Κιλα?

----------


## spafspaf

thx με βοηθισε αρκετα σε ενα θεμα που ειχα στο μυαλο μου

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Georgesee

καλησπερα φορουμ θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τν γνωμη σασ για μια παρατηρηση μ ... λοιπον παρατηρησα οτι οταν εχω φαει διαφορες βλακιες το χρωμα του κατουρου μου ειναι κιτρινο ενω οταν γενικα δεν εχω φαει για καπιο διαστημα ειναι ασπρο τη γινετε?

----------


## giannis64

ριξε μια ματια εδω  *Το χρώμα των ούρων και η σημασία του*

----------


## Yiannis 1989

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8na96bKN-b...0/IMG_1020.jpg

----------


## polonos13

Παίδες σήμερα από το απόγευμα μέχρι και πριν λίγο τα ούρα μου είχαν έντονο φωσφοριζέ κίτρινο χρώμα....... :02. Affraid: 

Τι σημαίνει αυτό ????? Πίνω 5 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα.... και από συμπληρώματα παίρνω πρωτείνη, γλουταμίνη ,BCAA , πολυβιταμίνη(1-2 χάπια opti-men) , ομεγα 3(2 χάπια), CLA (4.5-5 γραμμ) ,αργινίνη και ταυρίνη(2 γραμ)

----------


## Eddie

Συνηθως φωσφοριζε κιτρινο απο τις πολυβιταμινες βγαινει..η optimen χαπι ειναι η καψουλες?Γενικως εχεις προσθεσει καποιο συμπληρωμα χθες-σημερα?

----------


## just chris

> Παίδες σήμερα από το απόγευμα μέχρι και πριν λίγο τα ούρα μου είχαν έντονο φωσφοριζέ κίτρινο χρώμα.......
> 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό ????? Πίνω 5 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα.... και από συμπληρώματα παίρνω πρωτείνη, γλουταμίνη ,BCAA , πολυβιταμίνη(1-2 χάπια opti-men) , ομεγα 3(2 χάπια), CLA (4.5-5 γραμμ) ,αργινίνη και ταυρίνη(2 γραμ)


εντονο φωσφοριζε βγαινει οταν εχεις καταναλωσει βιταμινες b,καταναλωσες καθολου b complex η κατι που να ειχε b βιταμινη μεσα? μηπως η οπτιμεν?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι κι αλλιως τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα ειδικα οι πρωτείνες έχουν μεσα βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β , αλλα και με αυτα που γράφεις και μόνο την πολυβιταμίνη να έπαιρνες κίτρινα θα ήταν , όπως όταν φαει κανείς παντζάρια που βγαίνουν κόκκινα 

μια φορα 'ένας με λέει πάω στο νοσοκομείο κατουράω αίμα , λέω έφαγες παντζάρια ? λέει ναι και πολυ , κάτσε εκεί που είσαι τζάμπα θα πάς απ τα παντζάρια είναι , μπορεί ακόμα και απο τροφές να αλλαξει το χρώμα τους

----------


## polonos13

Όχι δεν πρόσθεσα κάποιο συμπλήρωμα αυτές τις μέρες παρά μόνο οτι ξεκίνησα να παίρνω αργινίνη διότι κάνω 10 μέρες off από το Craze
Ναι χάπια είναι τα opti-men.....
Δηλαδή να μην ανησυχώ.....????

----------


## just chris

οχι βεβαια,το ξεχνας ηδη. αμα ειναι να ανησυχουμε κ γι'αυτα......καηκαμε φιλε!

----------


## polonos13

> οχι βεβαια,το ξεχνας ηδη. αμα ειναι να ανησυχουμε κ γι'αυτα......καηκαμε φιλε!


ουφφφφφφφφφφφ.............
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο είχα αγχωθεί......

----------


## akspoogy

> ουφφφφφφφφφφφ.............
> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο είχα αγχωθεί......


το ιδιο κι εγω... οι πολυβιταμινες τα κανουν κατακιτρινα!!!

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

> έτσι κι αλλιως τα περισσότερα συμπληρώματα ειδικα οι πρωτείνες έχουν μεσα βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β , αλλα και με αυτα που γράφεις και μόνο την πολυβιταμίνη να έπαιρνες κίτρινα θα ήταν , όπως όταν φαει κανείς παντζάρια που βγαίνουν κόκκινα 
> 
> μια φορα 'ένας με λέει πάω στο νοσοκομείο κατουράω αίμα , λέω έφαγες παντζάρια ? λέει ναι και πολυ , κάτσε εκεί που είσαι τζάμπα θα πάς απ τα παντζάρια είναι , μπορεί ακόμα και απο τροφές να αλλαξει το χρώμα τους


είπα και γω σήμερα το πρωί στην δουλειά τρόμαξα λέω ή από την πολυβιταμίνη θα είναι ή από το m-stak. αλλά στο παρελθόν που είχα πάρει πολυβιταμίνη τα ούρα ήταν κανονικά.

----------


## morbit_killer

πολύ καλό άρθρο , και μην ξεχνάμε τα αφρώδη ούρα υποδηλώνουν διαβήτη 2 , όπως επίσης σοβαρή είναι και η περίπτωση που τα ούρα είναι τόσο σκούρα σαν κονιάκ (υπόνοια για καρκίνο στο συκώτι) , μια΄ς και που ανέφερα συκώτι το σιλιμαρίν (γαϊδουράγκαθο) αφαιρεί το λίπος από το  συκώτι

----------


## asimos

καλησπερα σε μενα ξαφνικα αλλαξε το χρωμα τον ουρων μου σε διαφανες και νιωθω καποιο σφυξιμο πισω δεξια στην μεση(νεφρα)εκτος αν ειναι και μυικο πιασιμο...χρησιμοποιω εκτος απο πρωτεινη ω3 και κρεατινη μονοδρευκη καθως και ενα προεξασκητικο που περιεχει και αυτο κρεα αλλα 2000mg.Υ.Γ πινω 4 λιτρα νερο την ημερα και σωστη διατροφη

----------


## morbit_killer

> καλησπερα σε μενα ξαφνικα αλλαξε το χρωμα τον ουρων μου σε διαφανες και νιωθω καποιο σφυξιμο πισω δεξια στην μεση(νεφρα)εκτος αν ειναι και μυικο πιασιμο...χρησιμοποιω εκτος απο πρωτεινη ω3 και κρεατινη μονοδρευκη καθως και ενα προεξασκητικο που περιεχει και αυτο κρεα αλλα 2000mg.Υ.Γ πινω 4 λιτρα νερο την ημερα και σωστη διατροφη


τα συμπληρώματα που παίρνεις γενικά δεν θεωρούνται επικίνδυνα , εξαρτάται όμως απο τις ποσότητες που παίρνεις , δηλαδή πόσα κιλά είσαι? πόση πρωτεϊνη παίρνεις?
πόση κρεατίνη? γενικά σου λέω ότι χρειάζεσαι 3 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης κάθε 1 κιλά σωματικού βάρους  είσαι 80 κιλά ? => 80χ3=240γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνη συνολικά από όλα τα γεύματα , κόψε την κρεατίνη για λίγο !! πιστυεύω ότι ζόρισες λίγο τα νεφρά σου

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το ειδικό βάρος των ούρων είναι συνάρτηση της ωσμωτικότητας,κάτι που συνάδει με την κατάσταση ενυδάτωσης και ανταποκρίνεται στη χροιά αυτών.Έτσι η διακύμανση ποικίλει από 1005-1030,με 1005 τα αραιά ούρα,ενώ τα 1030 τα συμπυκνωμένα.Κατά την πρωινή ούρηση τα ούρα είναι πιο πυκνά και πιο όξινα κάτι που οφείλεται στον υπο-αερισμό κατά τη νύχτα,με αποτέλεσμα η οξεο-βασική ισορροπία να επιδρά στο Ph αυτών.Η πρωτεινική δίαιτα τα κάνει όξινα (Ph<5.5),ενώ η χορτοφαγία τα αλκαλοποιεί (Ph>7.0).
Τα ούρα χρωματίζονται και από τη διατροφή (παντζάρια) και από συμπληρώματα (ριβοφλαβίνη) και από παθολογικά αίτια (ουροχολονογόνο-ηπατική νόσος & ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια-ραβδομυόλυση-κυστίτιδα-νεφρολιθίαση).Η χρήση συγκεκριμένων ΑΑΣ επιδρά νεφροτοξικά και αλλοιώνει το χρώμα τους,με μια καφετί απόχρωση σαν σκουριά.Μάλιστα η οσμή τους είναι χαρακτηριστικά έντονη.Kάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει στην πυουρία,όπου είναι εξαιρετικά θολερά λόγω των αυξημένωνλευκών αιμοσφαιρίων.
Στη νόσο του άπιου διαβήτη τα ούρα έχουν εξαιρετικά χαμηλό ειδικό βάρος και είναι αραιωμένα λόγω της υπερβολικής ούρησης εξαιτίας αναστολής στην αντι-διουρητική ορμόνη.

----------


## beegee

> καλισπερα εχο μια εροτηση εδο κ 2 εβδομαδεσ ανα 2 ειμερεσ εχο ενοχλησησ ενδιαμεσα απο το προτο με 2 κυλιακο αριστερα απο τι ειναι ξερει κανεισ???κ ενασ φιλοσ μ ουρει πρρασινο μολισ πινει προτεινη γιατι????ευχαριστο


καλο ειναι να δει εναν γιατρο . μπορει να ειναι αποτελεσμα χρωστικων στις τροφες  . αλλα και καποιας λοιμωξης οπως κυστιτιδα η προσατιτιδα η ακομα κ πυελονεφριτιδα ( σε αυτη βεβαια θα πονουσε ) γιατι το πρασινο υποδηλωνει πολλες φορες οτι υπαρχει πυον . καλου κακου ας κανει μια γενικη και μια καλλιεργεια .

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> καλο ειναι να δει εναν γιατρο . μπορει να ειναι αποτελεσμα χρωστικων στις τροφες  . αλλα και καποιας λοιμωξης οπως κυστιτιδα η προσατιτιδα η ακομα κ πυελονεφριτιδα ( σε αυτη βεβαια θα πονουσε ) γιατι το πρασινο υποδηλωνει πολλες φορες οτι υπαρχει πυον . καλου κακου ας κανει μια γενικη και μια καλλιεργεια .



Το πράσινο υποδηλώνει ότι υπάρχει ουροχολινογόνο,ενώ η πυουρία εκδηλώνεται με θολά ούρα και δύσοσμα.Κόκκινα ούρα γίνονται από παντζάρια,ενώ κίτρινα από ριβοφλαβίνη.Η καλλιέργεια και η γενική ούρων αποτελούν διαγνωστικές μεθόδους και οδηγούς για αντι-βιόγραμμα

----------


## beegee



----------


## Polyneikos

Aν γίνεται , να γίνει μια μετάφραση των επεξηγήσεων που δίνει η εικόνα , δεν διακρίνονται και καλα τα γράμματα, αλλά ας υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

φυσικα και γινεται  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τωρα μαλιστα! Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργια :01. Wink: 

Να πω κ εγω οτι καποιες φορες εχω μια ταση συχνοουριας με διαφανο χρωμα κ μεγαλης ποσοτητας . Καποιες φορες μπορω να το αιτιολογισω (πχ αγχος,ενταση ,η ερκετη ποσοτητα πρασινου τσαγιου η αλλων βοτανων) καποιες αλλες οχι.
Να αναφερω οτι ειμαι οπαδος της αρκετης ληψης νερου ,προτιμω να αισθανομαι την σιγουρια της υπερυδατωσης .Παντα σε λογικα πλαισια  κ αναλογα τις συνθηκες.

----------


## beegee

παρακαλω  :02. Welcome: 
βεβαια δεν αναφερεται στο πρασινο..ε αυτο πια γκουγκλαρετε το  :01. Razz:  η ακομα καλυτερα αν το δειτε πηγαινετε κατευθειαν στο γιατρο  :01. Razz: 

καλα κανεις και πινεις πολυ νερο..καλλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουγυρευε ...βεβαια εχε παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι ακομα και η 
υπερβολη χρειαζεται μετρο ... η υπερκαταναλωση μπορει να κουρασει τους νεφρους ..δεν πιστευω βεβαια οτι πινεις πια και κανα βαρελι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> παρακαλω 
> βεβαια δεν αναφερεται στο πρασινο..ε αυτο πια γκουγκλαρετε το  η ακομα καλυτερα αν το δειτε πηγαινετε κατευθειαν στο γιατρο 
> 
> καλα κανεις και πινεις πολυ νερο..καλλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουγυρευε ...βεβαια εχε παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι ακομα και η 
> υπερβολη χρειαζεται μετρο ... η υπερκαταναλωση μπορει να κουρασει τους νεφρους ..δεν πιστευω βεβαια οτι πινεις πια και κανα βαρελι


H υπερενυδάτωση οδηγεί σε υπονατριααιμία,χαμηλή οσμωτικότητα πλάσματος και δηλητηρίαση νερού.Οι νεφροί  μπλοκάρουν την αντι-διουρητική ορμόνη,αλλά δεν <<κουράζεται>> η λειτουργία τους.Απεναντίας ελαττώνεται η ουρία και κρεατινίνη ορού.Βέβαια η δηλητηρίαση με νερό δύναται να προκαλέσει μέχρι και εγκεφαλικό οίδημα 

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%BB%...5%CF%81%CE%BF/

----------


## orck

Πόση θα λέγαμε ότι είναι μία καλή ποσότητα νερού για κάποιον 75κιλα;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δεν είναι απλή η απάντηση,διότι διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις (σε αντίθεση με άρθρο ενός βετεράνου αθλητή που ζει στο εξωτερικό)

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B5%...5%CF%81%CE%BF/

----------


## beegee

http://www.protothema.gr/zoi/article...ume-polu-nero/

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το αρθρο για την δηλητηριαση.επιμενω δε οτι η υπερκαταναλωση κουραζει τους νεφρους κ ειναι λογικο αφου εχουν να φιλτραρουν μεγαλυτερο ογκο κ "χτυπανε υπερωριες"...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> http://www.protothema.gr/zoi/article...ume-polu-nero/
> 
> Συμφωνω απολυτα με το αρθρο για την δηλητηριαση.επιμενω δε οτι η υπερκαταναλωση κουραζει τους νεφρους κ ειναι λογικο αφου εχουν να φιλτραρουν μεγαλυτερο ογκο κ "χτυπανε υπερωριες"...


Πάντως καλύτερα οι νεφροί να ουρούν,παρά να έχουν ανουρία-χαρακτηριστικό της νεφρικής ανεπάρκειας.Όταν δεν ενυδατώνεσαι καλά,ανεβαίνει η τιμή ουρίας και κρεατινίνης ορού.Η περίπτωση της δηλητηρίασης αφορά τους αθλητές που κάνουν απογλυκογόνωση-κέτωση,ή με απλά λόγια άδειασμα.Εκεί οδηγούνται στα άκρα με συνέπεια τον πονοκέφαλο,ζαλάδα,αναγούλα,ναυτία,κλπ.

----------


## beegee

> Πάντως καλύτερα οι νεφροί να ουρούν,παρά να έχουν ανουρία-χαρακτηριστικό της νεφρικής ανεπάρκειας.Όταν δεν ενυδατώνεσαι καλά,ανεβαίνει η τιμή ουρίας και κρεατινίνης ορού.Η περίπτωση της δηλητηρίασης αφορά τους αθλητές που κάνουν απογλυκογόνωση-κέτωση,ή με απλά λόγια άδειασμα.Εκεί οδηγούνται στα άκρα με συνέπεια τον πονοκέφαλο,ζαλάδα,αναγούλα,ναυτία,κλπ.


Συμφωνουμε !

----------


## nikosBMW

παιδια καλησπερα ! ξεθαβω το θεμα  γτ τον τελευταιο καιρο παρατηρω τις περισσοτερες φορες φυσαλιδες κατα την ουρηση!  κανω χρηση συμπληρωματων και παντα στις εξετασεις ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα ! τον μαιο περασα στρεπτοκοκικη αμυγδαλυτιδα με προδιαθεση για σπυραματονεφριτιδα ,(ειδαν δλδ εκεινη την περιοδο οτι ειχα πρωτεινοουρια)αλλα ευτυχως ο γιατρος μου πε οτι το προλαβα !παρολα αυτα η κρεατινινη μου ηταν στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια... τωρα τελευταια ομως  ποναω οταν καθομαι  στο αριστερο πλευρο ,κατω απο την πλατη  (κατι σαν τσιμπιμα ) και οπως ειπα και παραπανω παρατηρησα αυτο στα ουρα μου ! 2 μηνες τωρα κανω μονο χρηση πρωτεινης  και σημερα αρχισα κρεατινη! ειναι φυσιολογικο?ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φιλε τι απαντηση περιμενεις τωρα?Τραβα σε γιατρο...το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου πει να κανεις καποιες εξετασεις οπως αυτες που ειχες κανει...αιματος,ουρων και ισως κ υπερηχο αν κρινει κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## basilco

> πολύ καλό άρθρο , και μην ξεχνάμε τα αφρώδη ούρα υποδηλώνουν διαβήτη 2 , όπως επίσης σοβαρή είναι και η περίπτωση που τα ούρα είναι τόσο σκούρα σαν κονιάκ (υπόνοια για καρκίνο στο συκώτι) , μια΄ς και που ανέφερα συκώτι το σιλιμαρίν (γαϊδουράγκαθο) αφαιρεί το λίπος από το  συκώτι


 Αφρωδη ουρα υπδηλωνουν λευκωμα στα ουρα κ θελει διερευνιση .  Ουρα σαν κονιακ υποδηλωνουν χολερυθρινη στα ουρα που μπορει ν οφειλεται σε πολλα αιτια η λογω διατροφης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Αφρωδη ουρα υπδηλωνουν λευκωμα στα ουρα κ θελει διερευνιση .  Ουρα σαν κονιακ υποδηλωνουν χολερυθρινη στα ουρα που μπορει ν οφειλεται σε πολλα αιτια η λογω διατροφης


Το ουροχολινογόνο είναι θέμα χολόστασης,όχι δίαιτας

----------

